# Medical Insurance



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Could anyone recommend a medical insurance provider for my husband when joining me in the Abu Dhabi.

I cannot sponsor him as not in correct field for female so my company will not cover him medically so he will be doing visa runs for a bit until he gets a job 

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If he is doing visa runs then he is not a resident so locally available medical insurance would not likely to be applicable. I recommend you get an annual travel insurance from the UK.


----------

